# Sussing out Napier & Tauranga



## Merrie (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi There!

My husband and I are looking to move from the US back to NZ. My husband is a kiwi and I am American. We are considering Napier & Tauranga. We both want a warm climate and it's looking like Napier is a bit warmer than Tauranga. As an American with a mental health background, I appreciate authenticity and connection. I've heard that the kiwis are a bit more reserved. Is that true? Is it hard to get to know people beyond a surface level?

We are coming over on April 1st for two weeks and are going to spend the 1st week in Tauranga and the 2nd in Napier. It would be great to meet up with expat forum people while we're there to ge more insight about living in those areas. Anyone up for meeting for a coffee or a beer??


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Merrie said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My husband and I are looking to move from the US back to NZ. My husband is a kiwi and I am American. We are considering Napier & Tauranga. We both want a warm climate and it's looking like Napier is a bit warmer than Tauranga. As an American with a mental health background, I appreciate authenticity and connection. I've heard that the kiwis are a bit more reserved. Is that true? Is it hard to get to know people beyond a surface level?
> 
> We are coming over on April 1st for two weeks and are going to spend the 1st week in Tauranga and the 2nd in Napier. It would be great to meet up with expat forum people while we're there to ge more insight about living in those areas. Anyone up for meeting for a coffee or a beer??


 I'm around on the 2nd/5th/6th/9th April at the moment (Tauranga) and can probably do a coffee meet. If you could meet one of the Sundays I could bring along a recent American migrant if he's available of course.


----------



## Merrie (Jan 1, 2017)

escapedtonz said:


> I'm around on the 2nd/5th/6th/9th April at the moment (Tauranga) and can probably do a coffee meet. If you could meet one of the Sundays I could bring along a recent American migrant if he's available of course.


That would be terrific! How about meeting up on the 5th? We should be relatively adjusted to the time zone at that point. The jet lag is always a killer. You name the place and time and we'll be there 😃.

Looking forward to meeting,
Merrie


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

Merrie said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My husband and I are looking to move from the US back to NZ. My husband is a kiwi and I am American. We are considering Napier & Tauranga. We both want a warm climate and it's looking like Napier is a bit warmer than Tauranga. As an American with a mental health background, I appreciate authenticity and connection. I've heard that the kiwis are a bit more reserved. Is that true? Is it hard to get to know people beyond a surface level?
> 
> We are coming over on April 1st for two weeks and are going to spend the 1st week in Tauranga and the 2nd in Napier. It would be great to meet up with expat forum people while we're there to ge more insight about living in those areas. Anyone up for meeting for a coffee or a beer??


We had a wonderful experience in NZ for a year. Made instant connections, both with expats and Kiwis. Consider Gisborne. Very warm, dry, friendly. A bit isolated, but great beaches. Good Maori/Pakeha mix. Would still go back there! Best of luck.


----------



## Merrie (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey escapedtonz,

Just touching base about meeting up in Tauranga the first week of April as our trip to NZ draws closer. You had mentioned that there may be an American migrant that might be able to join as well. Would love to firm up a date and meeting place. 

Looking forward to meeting.

Merrie &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Merrie,
Can do 5th 6th or 9th. My US friend would only be able to make the weekend if nothing else planned.
Let me know what works for you.


----------



## Merrie (Jan 1, 2017)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi Merrie,
> Can do 5th 6th or 9th. My US friend would only be able to make the weekend if nothing else planned.
> Let me know what works for you.


That's fantastic! Since your American friend can only meet on the weekend, let's shoot for the 9th. Maybe breakfast? If he can't join, than the 5th works well too. Is there a better way to get in touch with you once I'm there? Or would you like to make a meeting place/time now?

Really looking forward to speaking with you.

Merrie


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Merrie said:


> That's fantastic! Since your American friend can only meet on the weekend, let's shoot for the 9th. Maybe breakfast? If he can't join, than the 5th works well too. Is there a better way to get in touch with you once I'm there? Or would you like to make a meeting place/time now?
> 
> Really looking forward to speaking with you.
> 
> Merrie


Gonna try for the 9th mid morning for brunch. Have messaged my US friend. Will let you know via PM


----------

